# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Spool Size?

## chadmart

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the dimensions of the M3D spool are? I know it is a smaller spool than is typical.

Specifically I would like to know outside diameter of the spool, thickness of the sides, and width between the sides.

Basically, I want to design a stand to hold the spool using bearings (Something like this: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:281848). I recognize that there are many options on Thingaverse, but I would like to design one myself. The problem is, I can't find the specs on the spool itself anywhere. 

I can probably just wait a week until I get my printer to measure the spool myself... but it would be nice to have the design in the can ahead of time.

Thanks!
-Chadmart

----------


## ericwongyellow

For M3D filament, it can be loaded on bottom of M3D. I feel you can design spool stand for other filaments.
Please share your design later, thanks. ^^

----------


## chadmart

That is true, but my understanding is that the spool just sits in there, and there are no mechanisms in place to facilitate the spool spinning... therefore there is a lot of friction between the spool and the base of the printer, which can contribute to issues while printing. Most everything I've seen has had the spool outside the printer. Have you had consistent, successful prints while using the internal spool?

----------


## RAMTechRob

As soon as you go to buy your next spool, you will calculate the weight per dollar, and then go to Hatchbox on Amazon and buy plastic for half that price.  The spool holders on top of the machine are working out really well for most people.

----------

